# primer got real thick after time



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

i have a 4 yr old can of primer that got kind of thick. was wondering if it's still good to use if i add some h2o.

thanks


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Yep......better yet, add some floetrol & it will be good as new.


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

Take it back to the store and have them reshake it.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

If there is room in the can, add a couple tablespoons of water, put the lid back on and shake the heck out of it.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

An older painter taught me years ago to add HOT water to old latex based primer, shake or stir really good and VOILA! Brand new primer, maybe just a bit thin but it works.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Not worth it. Spend $20 on a new can so we don't get blamed when you end up with a lousy job. False economy...


----------

